
Ask HN: Free Resources for Learning Python and Django? - mashby
I am hoping to make a simple product. Also, I am shamelesssly cheap. thank you.
======
rahulchhabra07
Resources to Learn Python:

1\. [Book] Learn Python The Hard Way

2\. [Video Course] Google Python Class:
[https://developers.google.com/edu/python](https://developers.google.com/edu/python)

Resources to learn Django:

1\. Writing your first Django app:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/3.0/intro/tutorial01/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/3.0/intro/tutorial01/)

2\. First Rest API: [https://www.django-rest-
framework.org/tutorial/quickstart/](https://www.django-rest-
framework.org/tutorial/quickstart/)

------
simplecto
Everything from
[https://simpleisbetterthancomplex.com](https://simpleisbetterthancomplex.com)

I love his simple and elegant tutorials on very tactical topics.

------
jamil7
You should start with the official docs:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/3.0/intro/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/3.0/intro/)

Takes you through most of the basics.

